# Rep. Duncan Hunter vapes during hearing



## outlaw_cloud (17/3/16)

i came across this article linked below where Duncan Hunter vaped during a congress meeting to ban vaping on planes in the USA and i thought to myself what are the laws regarding that here? not so much vaping on a plane but taking your mod with you on the plan for domestic flights?

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/02/11/politics/duncan-hunter-vaping-congressman-plane-amendment/


----------



## shaunnadan (17/3/16)

some take the chance and stealth vape. on domestic flights i don't even stress over the 2 hours away from my vape.

breakdown the mod and tank, pack batteries in hand luggage in a proper case

mod 99% of the time is considered as a "power bank"

Reactions: Like 1


----------

